
Show HN: React-atom – reagent.cljs atoms for react.js - dbeining
https://github.com/derrickbeining/react-atom
======
dbeining
Hi HN frequenters! I like how simple `atom`s are to work with in reagent.cljs
(compared to redux), but I mostly use JavaScript at work. Until recently,
there didn't seem to be a good way to implement them for react without
wrapping react entirely like reagent does. But the new Hooks API proposal
exposes some bits that make reagent-like atoms possible! So here they are. I'd
love feedback on the idea and the implementation. There are links in the
GitHub README to play with a pre-made IDE/project on CodeSandbox.io if you
like!

